# Three FlyGirls Earn Spot On Mavericks Dance Team



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

FORT WORTH, Texas, September 26, 2006 - Three Fort Worth FlyGirls have earned positions with the Dallas Mavericks dance team for the 2006-07 season. Jennifer Amos, Angie Arrona and Shalonda Wilson have been selected for the team. The dancers earned a position on the Mavericks squad after serving as members of the FlyGirls, the official dance team of the Flyers presented by Digicom, last season.

Amos, Arrona and Wilson will join the squad for Dallas Mavericks home games. In addition to the Charlotte Bobcats and Philadelphia 76ers, the Mavericks are one three NBA affiliates for the Flyers.

"I couldn't be more excited about the accomplishments of these ladies," said FlyGirls director and choreographer Tamara Jenkins. "We have a tremendous amount of talent on the FlyGirls, and I'm thrilled that they can take what they have learned here on to the Mavericks. This is what the D-League is all about."

The ladies were selected for the team after participating in a two-round audition process. A total of five FlyGirls that participated in the audition process advanced to the final round of competition.

In addition to working closely with Jenkins during extra practice sessions in order to prepare for the audition and learn the 10 routines each candidate was required to master, the ladies credit their experience with the FlyGirls as the key to their success.

"Being a FlyGirl was truly a blessing and was a good stepping stone for me," said Arrona. "Tamara held grueling practices, and that kind of dedication prepared me for the Mavericks auditions."

"Learning Tamara's choreography and the overall experience of being a FlyGirl definitely prepared me for the Mavericks because Tamara brought out a whole different dancer in me," said Wilson.

Amos, Arrona and Wilson had all auditioned for the Mavericks dance team three times in previous years, and the ladies are pleased that they have finally achieved their goal of becoming a member of an NBA dance team.

"The Mavericks Dancers are the best dance team in the NBA, and I'm honored to be a part of an extremely talented group of dancers," said Arrona. "It is definitely going to be a growing process, and I am excited about the opportunity."

The Fort Worth Flyers home opener is Friday, December 1 against the Bakersfield Jam at the Fort Worth Convention Center. The regular season tips off Saturday, November 25 against the Austin Toros in Austin, Texas. For more information, log on to fwflyers.com or call (817) 698-8333.


----------

